
Announcement – React Native Conference 2017 – Portland - GantMan
https://shift.infinite.red/introducing-chain-react-the-react-native-conference-37cab9692132#.rlb8i3gw9
======
jamon51
Portland is amazing in the summer, so if you get a chance to come visit us and
attend this conference, please do!

